# Gestion de cave a vin professionnel



## Ptitloup_Dude (24 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,

Peux etre ce forum pourra m'aider!!!

Je suis a la recherche d'une app ou logiciel pour mon ipad afin de gerer la cave de mon restaurant!

Donc une app professionnelle ou je peux rentrer tous mes vins, et ensuite faire mes entrees et sorti de cave donc avoir un rapport de vente et aussi pourvoir imprimer des inventaires une fois ou deux fois par mois!


Merci a vous et bonne journee  !!


----------



## MisterDrako (24 Mai 2011)

Bjr...

j'ai trouvé ça en fouinant:

http://itunes.apple.com/app/open-cellar-the-ultimate-wine/id311981238?mt=8

Bonne journée à toi ....:love:


----------



## Ptitloup_Dude (24 Mai 2011)

J'ai deja jeter un oeil a ce programme mais apparemment je ne peux pas avoir de rapport de mes ventes et regarder les benefices effectuer !


----------



## pepeye66 (24 Mai 2011)

Il te faudra certainement passer par un tableur "numbers" par exemple, et rédiger toi même ton tableau de suivi...Ce n'est pas bien compliqué.
De plus ce tableau assez simple pourra être suivi et mis à jour sur ton iPad.
Bon courage


----------



## wcone (29 Septembre 2011)

Salut,

Tu trouveras une interview d'Audrey Gribelin de SmartCave, application qui pourrait t'intéresser, à l'adresse suivante : http://www.iappstore.eu/categorie/s...artcave-application-innovante-iphone-ipad-vin


----------



## Céroce (29 Septembre 2011)

Il existe aussi Vinocella.
Il me semble qu'il gère les prix d'achat et de revente.


----------

